# My new Sig



## Watanbe (Oct 27, 2008)

Big thanks to Heinz for kindly making my signature! I reckon he did a pretty good job. 455 squadron Beaufighters!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 27, 2008)

Very cool! I like


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks, but all the credit goes to Heinz!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay, but then Heinz did a very nice job, I like it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice work Heinz! 8)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 27, 2008)

With all the guys here Heinz

you do Awesome work!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2008)

With Njaco here.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks guys  Glad you like it Wantanbe


----------

